# lower upper split 5x5 question



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

for upper, 5 compounds 5x5 is too much? like

- Bench press 5x5

- Rows 5x5

- Overhead press 5x5

- Chin up 5x5

- Dips or close grip bench press 5x5


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

give it a go and see how you get on mate. too tired increase food or rest.


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

just tried. i am ok with this. but 1 hours and 50 mins. i use 4 mins rest between sets and exercises. and use Intermittent fasting. i workout during fasting.

4 mins too long? i'll superset chin with dips in next session.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

smallboy said:


> for upper, 5 compounds 5x5 is too much? like
> 
> - Bench press 5x5
> 
> ...


how many times a week do you plan doing this.


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> how many times a week do you plan doing this.


twice.

lower

upper

rest

lower

upper

rest

rest


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

smallboy said:


> twice.
> 
> lower
> 
> ...


5x5 routine is fairly hard on your body,but twice a week should be ok ,good diet and plenty of rest time for recovery,good luck


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I find a three way 5x5 split over 6 days works best for me. I recover well and weights have been steadily going up for months. You could try this:

Day 1 - Chest and shoulders

Day 2 - Rest

Day 3 - Back and arms

Day 4 - Rest

Day 5 - Legs

Day 6 - Rest

Day 7 - Repeat Day 1 etc


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I like upper and lower and 5x5 but that would destroy me after a while.

I'd much rather alternate between 5x5 and 3x8 on different days.

And 5 exercises doing 5x5 would take forever if going really heavy


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

If your pushing heavy then 4mins isn't so strange, do try and cut it back, but keep giving your body the rest it needs

Edit: Heavy as in heavy for you


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Depends how advanced you are, but 5x5 will bury you quick if you're trying to progress every session.

Possible try some periodization for example:

Upper 1: Volume 5x5 @ 80-85%

Lower 1: Volume 5x5 @ 80-85%

Rest

Upper 2: Intense 1x5 @ New PR, 2x8 Back off @ 70-80%

Lower 2: Intense 1x5 @ New PR, 2x8 Back off @ 70-80%

That way you won't get buried so quick by doing 5x5 twice a week.

I'm pretty sceptical about doing 5x5 OHP after 5x5 Bench though, perhaps move one of the pressing movements to Lower day just to aid long term progress.

I've often messed around with upper/lower splits, but I always come to the conclusion that for organisation purposes, push/pull or even A/B works better.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

John. said:


> Depends how advanced you are, but 5x5 will bury you quick if you're trying to progress every session.
> 
> Possible try some periodization for example:
> 
> ...


How would you structure a push/pull or A/B workouts?


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Push 1:

Bench 5x5

Squat 5x5

OHP 5x5 @90% Push 2

Push 2:

Press 5x5

Squat 5x5

Bench 5x5 @90% Push 1

Pull:

Deadlift 1x5

Row 5x5

Pull Up 5xAMRAP

Something like that, I'm a big fan of keeping it simple, but If you must add in your assistance exercises then do them 3x8 or something.

Remember programming isn't just about throwing some exercises you like together, it's about progress and individual differences.

HTH.


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

I did and will still highly recommend the Eastern Block/Bulgarian routine for powerlifting which is 5 x 5 3 times a week on squat, bench and deads but unsure if it would work alongside the other lifts you've mentioned as well!

It is a killer of a routine but it's broken down over a 10 week period (weeks 1-4, a week off then weeks 6-10 with another week off and then it's either comp time or aiming for a new 1RM etc...). It's broken down on a percentage as well so you start off lighter but gradually increase close to 95% of your 1RM with an added 20% (I think)

It helped me increase my squats most of all over bench/deads but it killed me at the same time!


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

John. said:


> Push 1:
> 
> Bench 5x5
> 
> ...


How would you use it for strength? I mean would you add 2.5kg upper body etc? As this will surely stall, or apply say 531 to it?


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Depends on your training advancement really.

Linear progression works well for novices but will bury you quick if you're already pretty strong. 5/3/1 works very well, I sued Push/Pull 5/3/1 for a few months. Or you could apply texas method style progression to it and do 5x5 for your first push the 1x5 @ new pr with some backoff sets for your second push session.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I reckon 3x5 on an upper lower would work much better.


----------

